# Duda pila programador de riego



## alexbarber (Abr 21, 2021)

Hola,
El problema de un programador de riego antiguo que funciona pero parece que pierde la programacion en cortes de luz por las noches o algo así.
Supuse que tendría una pila agotada, no puedo identificar bien la pila porque le soldaron encima ni tengo mucha idea. Parece que pone Z2A35 y debajo creo que es un 2.

¿Debería remplazarla por una pila recargable de botón de 2,4V? ¿esta valdría? 
vhbw Pilas botón, Tipo de batería V40H (NiMH, 40mAh, 2.4V) -Columna con 2 Celdas, 2 Pines conexión de impresión, Recargable: Amazon.es: Electrónica
 Adjunto imágenes por si me estoy colando mucho XD.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 21, 2021)

Pareceria una celda de una bateria de niquel cadmio, algunas veces he tenido que abrir los pack de 3.6V y usar una sola celda para cuando solo se necesita 1.2V


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 22, 2021)

Gracias por contestar, por lo que me he informado supongo que Z2A35 significa 2 celdas a 35mAh, así que voy a probar suerte con la batería que puse en el enlace.


----------



## analogico (Abr 22, 2021)

alexbarber dijo:


> Gracias por contestar, por lo que me he informado supongo que Z2A35 significa 2 celdas a 35mAh, así que voy a probar suerte con la batería que puse en el enlace.


pero la batería  que muestras tiene solo una celda, y la de tu enlace  tiene 2 celdas
y por las soldaduras que tiene, todo indica  que   esa celda era de una bateria de mas celdas


----------



## sergiot (Abr 22, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> pero la batería  que muestras tiene solo una celda, y la de tu enlace  tiene 2 celdas
> y por las soldaduras que tiene, todo indica  que   esa celda era de una bateria de mas celdas



Es lo mismo que le dije yo, pero bueno...


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 23, 2021)

Si, entiendo lo que me decís, aunque creo no tenéis en cuenta que este programador tiene fácil mas de 30 años 
Parece una celda moderna de 1,2V pero seguramente es una pila recargable hecha en Alemania occidental que funciona a 2,4V. 

Para ello me baso en una guía de remplazo de baterías antiguas Finders - Alternative Replacement Batteries
Y en una reseña de reparación de Amiga 500 que usaba un modelo parecido de pila Amiga 500 512kb Speichererweiterung A501 / 16 , marcuslausch.de

También puedo haceros caso y meter solo una celda a 1,2V, seguramente funcionaria bien durante un tiempo hasta que la capacidad bajase de 1V. ¿no?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 23, 2021)

¿ Y tratar de levantar el circuito de carga de esa batería ?  

¿ Ver que circuitos integrados hay en la placa ? Yo veo dos y mi intuición dice que uno es el microcontrolador y el otro un buffer para comandar los optoacopladores o relés.
Quizá el datasheet del microcontrolador diga que se necesita para mantener la memoria sin borrarse y si tiene RTC (puede que sea un IC separado) indicará que tipo de batería se necesita.

¿ Medir la tensión en los pines donde va de la batería iría conectada ? Incluso si la carga es del tipo "trickle charge" la tensión flotante debería rondar la tensión máxima de la batería. Si es de unos 1.5V sera de 1 celda, si es de unos 3v dos celdas.

Si algo de todo eso sirve se puede reemplazar por una batería de NIMh de 1 o 2 celdas. Ni siquiera tiene que ser de botón, puede ser de otra forma, solo hay que observar de fijarla lo mejor posible en el compartimento.


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 23, 2021)

Gracias switchxxi, no se tanto como para analizar los circuitos pero intentare medir la tensión.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 23, 2021)

alexbarber dijo:


> Gracias switchxxi, no se tanto como para analizar los circuitos pero intentare medir la tensión.


Por las dudas, la medición es sin la batería colocada.

Tal vez no "levantar" el diagrama del circuito pero al menos fotos del otro lado y la numeración de los integrados que haya ahí.


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2021)

aca la placa de amiga y otra fotografia , para comparar las baterias,










y esta es la misma placa , aca con la bateria, de lado,


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 23, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Por las dudas, la medición es sin la batería colocada.
> 
> Tal vez no "levantar" el diagrama del circuito pero al menos fotos del otro lado y la numeración de los integrados que haya ahí.


Pongo una foto, del derecho y del revés, los componentes que falte numerar lo pongo mañana.


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2021)

alexbarber dijo:


> Pongo una foto, del derecho y del revés, los componentes que falte numerar lo pongo mañana.


si tiene solo esos 2 integrados


el integrado  grande  debe ser, pero son muy borrosos los numeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2021)

Puedes colocar un electrolítico chico , digamos 1 uF , a ver hasta cuanto lo carga . . .


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 23, 2021)

Una foto en el área donde se encuentra la batería estaría bien, si fuera mas enfocada mejor.

Las conclusiones que saco por ahora son las siguientes:

- No parece usar ningún RTC, de echo no encuentro ningún cristal/resonador. Parece que crearon un oscilador con el 74132 para el reloj del microcontrolador, por lo que deduzco que la batería solo esta para retener la memoria RAM del mismo.

- No encuentro ningún micro NEC con los números que intento adivinar (de lo borroso), pero si algo interesante: De los datasheet que mire, todos dicen que la tensión mínima de retención de datos es 2v, lo que da a entender que la batería es de 2.4V.

- La batería pareciera estar en paralelo con la alimentación del microcontrolador. Lo malo es que esta tan borroso que es difícil de saber. Por las dudas también mide entre los pines 21 y 42 que tensión hay. (Por lo que también vi, usan la misma disposición que los chip de la serie 74 para la alimentación, punta izquierda-inferior y punta derecha-superior).


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 24, 2021)

De nuevo gracias por la ayuda:
Medí las tensiones, la de los pines donde estaba la batería era de 5,24V, las demás las he puesto en las fotos.

En el micro NEC JAPAN pone 8931ED 7528AC 042 5PROM8512
En el micro PORTUGAL pone 8844XN SN74HC132N

¿Con eso se deduce que requiere batería de 2.4V?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2021)

alexbarber dijo:


> ¿Con eso se deduce que requiere batería de 2.4V?


Mas bien parece de 4.8V por la tensión de carga...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2021)

Esa pila o batería parece ser el back-up del sistema de relojería, por lo tanto, solo debe mantener la memoria del programador en casos de falla de la energía del suministro eléctrico.
El dispositivo debería funcionar sin ella, con el único inconveniente de la pérdida del programa al quedar desconectado.
Por demás les recuerdo probar con una fuente variable, aplicando tensión a partir de 1.5V hasta uno 4.5V, con un amperímetro conectado, en escala de máximo 1 mA, a fin de verificar si el programador requiere de la pila conectado, cosa que dudo.
Me inclino a que, el aparato no funciona y no es por falta de la pila.


----------



## alexbarber (Abr 24, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Esa pila o batería parece ser el back-up del sistema de relojería, por lo tanto, solo debe mantener la memoria del programador en casos de falla de la energía del suministro eléctrico.
> El dispositivo debería funcionar sin ella, con el único inconveniente de la pérdida del programa al quedar desconectado.
> Por demás les recuerdo probar con una fuente variable, aplicando tensión a partir de 1.5V hasta uno 4.5V, con un amperímetro conectado, en escala de máximo 1 mA, a fin de verificar si el programador requiere de la pila conectado, cosa que dudo.
> Me inclino a que, el aparato no funciona y no es por falta de la pila.


Si funciona, solo que pierde la programación con frecuencia.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2021)

alexbarber dijo:


> Si funciona, solo que pierde la programación con frecuencia.



Sería bueno que levantaras el esquema de la sección pila. O sea: fuente de poder, circuito de carga de la pila y circuito alimentado por la pila.

Para probar, se puede con una fuente, como te indiqué antes o un par de pilas AA/AAA en serie, conectas en el sitio. No te preocupes por las pilas de prueba, ese cargador, si en verdad está hecho para cargar, cosa que dudo; lo hace con una corriente muy pequeña. Nada le va a ocurrir a las pilas de prueba.
Esos circuito de back-up son similares a los de un PC, en general tienen un R que va a un capacitor electrolítico ( unos 10 µF) y, posiblemente a un capacitor cerámico o de polyester de 1 µF/.1 µF.
En diversas oportunidades he encontrado esos capacitores con fugas del orden de 20 µA y esp era suficiente para que descargara la pila en dos o tres días.

Revisa a ver... y nos cuentas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2021)

Y destripar la pila para ver cuantos módulos tiene internamente ?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 24, 2021)

Por lo pronto yo descartaría que sea 1 celda (1.2V). De dos celdas (2.4V) ya tiene mas sentido porque la tensión mínima de retención de datos es de 2v, pero está el problema de que la tensión de funcionamiento del uPD7528 es de 2.7V, por lo que, si bien se mantendrían los datos se perdería la cuenta del tiempo y, por lo que se ve, la alimentación del oscilador (74132) y del micro están juntas para que el microcontrolador siga funcionando.

Por el otro lado está la tensión flotante tan alta. Si fuera un poco mas alta, digamos 3V, no habría problema, pero 5V, es muy alta y no se me ocurre ningún sistema de carga que cargue a 2.4V pero tenga en vacío esa tensión tan alta. (Al menos no simple, ya que mas que un par de resistencia y tal vez un transistor, en la placa no hay).
Salvo que la alimentación del microcontrolador pase por una resistencia y hayan calculado el consumo para que al llegar a unos 3V el consumo haga de shunt y quede poco y nada para la batería. (Opción viable ya que hay un switch que parece estar para habilitar la opción de backup por corte de tensión).

Tampoco conozco (que no quiere decir que no existan) baterías de ese tamaño de mas tensión (Otro compuesto químico) y, por el consumo y como esta conectada, no creo que sea una pila primaria de litio.

Ahora tengo mas dudas que certezas .


Lo que si, busca vinagre y con un cepillo limpia bien la zona donde están las manchas verdes (corrosión que hizo la batería), frota sin fuerza para no romper ninguna pista que ya puede estar a medio camino de la extinción.


Por los reemplazos que aparecen en internet, yo me arriesgaría con una batería de NiMH de 2.4V y a cruzar los dedos. (En realidad levantaría el circuito para estar seguro pero.... a falta de esa opción...).


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ...
> Tampoco conozco (que no quiere decir que no existan) baterías de ese tamaño de mas tensión (Otro compuesto químico) y, por el consumo y como esta conectada, no creo que sea una pila primaria de litio.







__





						AG13, SG13, LR1154, SR44, 303, 357, A76, LR44 Battery Equivalents and Replacements
					

AG13, SG13, LR1154, SR44, SR44SW, 303, 357, A76, LR44 Battery Equivalents




					www.deepcyclemarinebattery.com


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 25, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero si  se mira, ninguna supera los 1.5V y yo me refería a una que, en el tamaño de una sola celda diera mas tensión. La única que conozco es la de litio que entrega 3v, pero estas requieren un circuito de carga especial que no existe en el programador, así que, salvo que sea una pila primaria queda descartada.

Con cualquier otra composición química, para tener mas de 1.5V hay que poner celdas en serie y eso incrementa el largo de la misma; en el programador no pareciera ser tan larga.

Si a eso se suma que tanto el oscilador, echo con compuertas TTL y el microcontrolador tienen la alimentación en paralelo, la batería debe tener una tensión suficiente como para hacerlos andar, e incluso si solo fuera para retener los datos de la RAM del microcontrolador, se necesita 2V mínimo.

En un principio pensé que se usaba un diodo para separar la alimentación del TTL y la del microcontrolador; con la alimentación de red se alimentaria los dos IC y cuando se corta la red la batería solo alimentaria al microcontrolador y al no estar el TTL alimentado, no habría señal de reloj para el microcontrolador y este pasaría a un estado de parada (HALT) reduciendo el consumo.

Al menos todo lo anterior lo baso en las pistas que llego a descifrar porque las fotos no son del todo buenas y puede que este errando en algo debido a eso. Una foto donde se viera bien las pistas, con buena luz y contraste del área donde se encuentra la batería seria genial y otra general para ver donde se conecta el interruptor (sin la etiqueta que tapa algunas pistas) también ayudaría un poco.

Por eso, por ahora solo saco en conclusión que: La batería no puede ser de 1.5V y es muy chica como para ser de 3 o mas celdas. Todo apunta que es una batería de 2 celdas (2.4V).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2021)

Por la edad dudo que sea de Nickel-Cadmio.


----------



## analogico (Abr 25, 2021)

por la calidad de la soldadura

parece que eso ya fue reparado y esa no es la pila  original


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2021)

[Background Image Off Topic ON]

Vos decís por la postura del misionero? . . .  Mejor perrito? Helicóptero?

[Background Image Off Topic OFF]


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2021)

En tipos de relojes y programadores antiguos, colocaban esas pilas solo para retener los datos de la memoria. Cuando, dado el caso, caía la alimentación de la red, el programador, reloj, radio o lo que fuera, quedaba sin funcionar. Al retornar la alimentación retomaban el proceso retenido en memoria.

Tengo aún un radio-despertador Sony, con display de 7 segmentos y, si cae la energía, no muestra el display. Lleva (Llevaba) una batería de 9V que, cuando cae línea retiene datos y solo opera el reloj.
Le retiré la batería pues no duraba más de unos 4 cortes de energía a lo sumo.

Las pilas de botón ya son ancianas de la cuarta edad. Siempre recuerdo la PX-13 que venía en las cámaras de foto y unas del tipo LR, de unos 5 mm., que venían en los relojes de pulsera, todas de 1.5V.

Insisto... prueben con 2 AA en serie. Conecten el programador, introduzcan programa, dejen encendido un rato. Luego desconecten la línea esperen 15 minutos y vuelan a conectar. Debería retornar con el programa y el reloj con su hora.


----------

